# Do It With Flair: Charlotte Megathread



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I just thought that there may be more Charlotte fans like me out there.

lets get this bad boy started with some pics


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

just a few more pics


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know its not the popular opinion around here, but I think Charlotte is attractive :draper2


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Not only attractive but I think that she is a pretty good wrestler with a tremendous amount of upside as well.

I think that they have yet to even scratch the surface of her abilities an potential


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think Charlotte is pretty as well but please, no backshots. At least not from her NXT days.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think she has a nice rear end


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

more pics


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

She has a fantastic smile


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

If I were 6 feet tall and she was in the room, I'd ask her out. Just saying. I think she's attractive. I am a sucker for blondes tho.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]a preview vid of Charlotte's Hawaii shoot






I wish it were in HD


----------



## StevieP (Mar 15, 2016)

Really cool to finally see a Charlotte thread appear here - MonkasaurusRex!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

StevieP said:


> Really cool to finally see a Charlotte thread appear here - MonkasaurusRex!


thanks man. I feel she deserves some love (more than just mine) especially with all the vitriol that gets spewed on these forums about her.

I don't do social media grabs and such so if any other Charlotte fans out there come across some stuff definitely post it up in this bad boy or anything else obviously


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool that Charlotte is less than 10 days away from breaking Nikki's record and having the longest women title reign.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Cool that Charlotte is less than 10 days away from breaking Nikki's record and having the longest women title reign.


I like that they gave her a good reign she has had the opportunity to show off some skills and to grow as a perfromer. I mean they could always devote more time to the girls in general.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Some instagram highlights. Is it just me or does she look better when she's less made up?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I pretty much live on Charlotte's instagram. Her pics are so pretty. I also loved her "Legit Queen" segment on Smackdown. 














































If anyone has clearer images, feel free to share.*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> thanks man. I feel she deserves some love (more than just mine) especially with all the vitriol that gets spewed on these forums about her.


*
Agreed. Thank you for making this thread (Y).*



> I don't do social media grabs and such so if any other Charlotte fans out there come across some stuff definitely post it up in this bad boy or anything else obviously


*You should change that. Her IG page will make you very happy: * https://www.instagram.com/charlottewwe/


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Who thought this was a good idea?

YUCK


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I pretty much live on Charlotte's instagram. Her pics are so pretty. I also loved her "Legit Queen" segment on Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like you found some gold on there.

yeah the legit queen segment was awesome. It's things like it that show how much potential she has to just kill it


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

One of the most attractive women in WWE these days. Great boobs and an amazing smile. I was considering making a Charlotte thread a while ago but wasn't too sure how well received it would have been lol.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bigred1 said:


> Some instagram highlights. Is it just me or does she look better when she's less made up?


She definitely does look better more natural. Not that her glammed out look is bad by any means.

I'm going to add a couple more pics here.

Also Who else is looking forward to the Hawaii shoot.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dem titties


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've always picture her as more of a Captain Marvel or Wonder Woman, with a brunette wig of course.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

a couple of pics I thought were nice


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Charlotte's hot. I have a huge crush on her. Love when she does the splits and winks in her entrance.

That body, those boobs...they are delicious :bbrown3

Glad to see there are others around here who like her just as much as I do and it's about time she got her own thread down here (Y)


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Improved massively as a character and on the mic in the past year, heel turn saved her for me. She was dire as a face, but she's shown she's a natural heel.

Hope her title reign continues for awhile. Sasha is so boring right now.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JTGrasby said:


> Improved massively as a character and on the mic in the past year, heel turn saved her for me. She was dire as a face, but she's shown she's a natural heel.
> 
> Hope her title reign continues for awhile. Sasha is so boring right now.


Her confidence as a heel is incredible lately.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

here's a couple pre WWE pics that show off her amazing smile


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

#boobs


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


she looks real god here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

couple nice pics from raw


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Quite strange how Charlotte went from being a _"meh-ish"_ chick in my eyes to a total 10/10 babe to me.

Seriously, some of the images on this thread would make many think she's a pornstar. :mark:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

a few bikini pics if anyone knows how to get HQ versions post them in here


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Holy boobs :book


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Holy boobs :book


indeed


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gandhi said:


> Quite strange how Charlotte went from being a _"meh-ish"_ chick in my eyes to a total 10/10 babe to me.
> 
> Seriously, some of the images on this thread would make many think she's a pornstar. :mark:


The magic of the main roster? Dana Brooke has improved her look as well since coming up to RAW. Just imagine how Bayley will look in about 3-5 months on RAW.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

got the HQ versions for everyone


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Something about the way Charlotte carries herself is really hot.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

So does she have an ass or not? Im lost.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

god bless her surgeon.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


>


solid booty on her 

great pic man


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

the queen!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I flat out adore her. Watching her develop her heel character has been the greatest joy wrestling has given me in many years.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

When I think of Raw, I think of Charlotte! I would love to be as tall as her and just own mfs left and right! She is one of the best wrestlers I have ever seen and she is so new at it! It is in her alien DNA and she is an Aries and we are fast learners! May she be one of the best to ever do it and have a legendary career. I am rooting for you Charlotte!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I posted this in the recent live Raw thread, but I think it belongs here, too, especially since I've previously been critical of some of Charlotte's earlier mic/promo/character work.



Sincere said:


> Charlotte had the crowd cheering and chanting :yes for Dana Brooke.
> 
> Just let that sink in for a moment.
> 
> ...


Getting a crowd to pop like that for someone like Dana is undeniably indicative of her success as a heel, IMO.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> I posted this in the recent live Raw thread, but I think it belongs here, too, especially since I've previously been critical of some of Charlotte's earlier mic/promo/character work.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a crowd to pop like that for someone like Dana is undeniably indicative of her success as a heel, IMO.


Thank you! In that one moment Charlotte and Dana made Bayley and Sasha afterthoughts in that segment. I was watching that triple threat match strongly rooting for Dana when normally I'm a far bigger Bayley fan. Why? Because Charlotte and Dana have made the story they are telling more interesting to me.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Whorse said:


> Thank you! In that one moment Charlotte and Dana made Bayley and Sasha afterthoughts in that segment. I was watching that triple threat match strongly rooting for Dana when normally I'm a far bigger Bayley fan. Why? Because Charlotte and Dana have made the story they are telling more interesting to me.


I hadn't really thought of it like that, but now that you mention it, that too is another significant testament to Charlotte's heel work as well, and I think I caught myself entertaining the same thought during the match. I also remember people in the live thread even posting about how they were beginning to actually feel sorry for Dana :lmao

The whole Dana/Charlotte story has actually become rather interesting, and I'm not even particularly high on Dana right now, so that's saying something. I'm not exactly sure where it will lead yet--like IDK if they actually intend to turn Dana face or not, but it has me intrigued enough to wonder. If creative keeps delivering with these two, and if Dana rises to the occasion, this story could potentially end up being the most entertaining story among the women since the pre-mania Charlotte/Becky story which I still maintain to be one of the best women's feuds on the MR.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte is the best heel on RAW right now and it's not even close. She is close to perfect.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

one of my joys of watching raw!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738861232317403136


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not... And probably never will be a big fan of hers..

But I have to admit her recent work has been a highlight of Raw.

Take Charlotte and Jericho away from it and there would be nothing of note.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This is probably my favorite match she's put on yet. She looked far more aggressive out there tonight. Less chicken shit tactics and more viciousness. She worked the match more like the biggest woman out there should. Makes me wonder if this is a subtle lead in to a feud with Nia. Plus that robe was fucking awesome. So glad that she is still our champion.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Charlotte liked one of my tweets.





Almost feel as though I have to be a fan after that, I never disliked her before and think she plays an amazing heel, but I didn't expect that.

Only had twitter for two days so if this is a common occurrence, just chalk it up to someone being amazed by it all.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Quuen Did so Good last night! :bow


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Gotta love a woman that backs up her words.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dat corkscrew tho... :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

She posts this on fb with the caption "Don't strive to be humble. Strive to be ?." I love it!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Dat corkscrew tho...


If only Sasha hadn't been out of place.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Praise the doctor who worked on her tits. :banderas


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Praise the doctor who worked on her tits. :banderas


While she is not my favriote yeah that Doctor need a medal


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Glad she won the title back tonight. Hopefully now we get a couple fresh feuds for the girls.

here's s those new pics from this week as a celebration of "The Queen"


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So sweet!


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Bad ass looking wrestler


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ObsoleteDelete said:


> Bad ass looking wrestler





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800732455237984256


*Oh yes!*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

From the moment she slapped Ric on was arguably the best heel work she's ever done, IMO. So amazed at how far she's come since the last encounter she had with him.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Said it before and I'll say it again. Best boobs in the f'n business! :homer


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

GOAT.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I adore her grin in this pic


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> I adore her grin in this pic


Would rather bang Tyler honestly


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

very disheartened at the lack of Charlotte love on here


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

It's like sometimes she's hot and sometimes she's not. :mj2


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Charlotte body is top level.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Charlotte has a goddess-like body.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Best rack in the game tho.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> It's like sometimes she's hot and sometimes she's not. :mj2


Such is the fate of a butterface.  Her body is :ellen, yet her face is :tripsscust.

However, her face does look quite a lot better when she smiles with her pearly whites.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Best rack in the game tho.


What??????????????????????????????????????


Leon Knuckles said:


> It's like sometimes she's hot and sometimes she's not. :mj2


Yeah same


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> It's like sometimes she's hot and sometimes she's not. :mj2


I agree and it's funny to me because personally I find her hottest when she's not "at work." Her selfies at the gym turn me the fuck on! Sweaty, hair matted, she's worn out and there's a smile on her face.....Sweet Jesus!



-JMB- said:


> Best rack in the game tho.


It's definitely up there.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree and it's funny to me because personally I find her hottest when she's not "at work." Her selfies at the gym turn me the fuck on! Sweaty, hair matted, she's worn out and there's a smile on her face.....Sweet Jesus!


She looks like a fucking goddess in regular clothes and makeup. Dont know what it is about her actual in-ring appearance that lessens it, but I'm so into her I dont care


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I find her beautiful regardless, but when she isn't working is better than working. I think they over "glam" her for the shows.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She has a perfect smile, no doubt.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Another great Mania for the Queen. That corkscrew moonsault was flawless. If anyone could gif it for me that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> Another great Mania for the Queen. That corkscrew moonsault was flawless. If anyone could gif it for me that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Strategize said:


>


Thank you! Looks more amazing every time I watch her do it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

As expected Charlotte was the star woman of the night. She is just too good.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Still my fave robe she's worn to date


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


>





tictac0987 said:


>





Genetically Superior said:


> Still my fave robe she's worn to date


Looks gorgeous 24/7

Her booty is excellent in that bikini.

here is a few more pics


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I know I've been neglecting this thread for a while, but I have noticed that there isn't much debate about how talented and useful Charlotte is. I think that's a good thing. She was the highlight of the Raw women at Mania. She'll help revitalize the SD division if the rumours of her switch are true.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I know I've been neglecting this thread for a while, but I have noticed that there isn't much debate about how talented and useful Charlotte is. I think that's a good thing. She was the highlight of the Raw women at Mania. She'll help revitalize the SD division if the rumours of her switch are true.


She is the best women they have, however they give her too much shine in matches, and it's making people like her too much. Bayley was barley allowed any offense at Mania yet she was the one winning.

Compare that to when she won the title on RAW, and Bayley was getting all the offense in the last third, and unsurprisingly the crowd got super behind her, like they should be.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Strategize said:


> She is the best women they have, however they give her too much shine in matches, and it's making people like her too much. Bayley was barley allowed any offense at Mania yet she was the one winning.
> 
> Compare that to when she won the title on RAW, and Bayley was getting all the offense in the last third, and unsurprisingly the crowd got super behind her, like they should be.


To be fair the heels are supposed to control the offense in matches so at Mania with the small amount of time they got I don't have an issue with the layout and being it being a multiwoman match contributed to tit too. They do let her shine too much as a whole and I think that she should stop going for the moonsault/corkscrew moonsault as often as she does. Maybe go back to the more arrogant heel sometimes during matches.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> To be fair the heels are supposed to control the offense in matches so at Mania with the small amount of time they got I don't have an issue with the layout and being it being a multiwoman match contributed to tit too. They do let her shine too much as a whole and I think that she should stop going for the moonsault/corkscrew moonsault as often as she does. Maybe go back to the more arrogant heel sometimes during matches.


Yeah, Control the pace Charlotte is the perfect heel. 

It's just the athletic stuff where she's out babyfacing the babyfaces. Sasha goes flying over the top onto Bayley, and then 2 seconds later Charlotte goes "Oh yeah? Well watch this, I can top that".

I mean I get why she does it because she wants the holy shit chants, and the "They're raising the bar!" stuff. But it's hard for people not to just go "OMG Charlotte is the best" after that, even though they should be hating her guts.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I think she finds a great balance and uses her athleticism sparingly enough. The moonsault isn't even that big of a deal. Angle and Vader have both used it as heels off the top of my head. She's only done the corkscrew twice(I've missed some Raw episodes so I may be wrong here) and one was the first time her and Sasha main eventers Raw and the other was at Mania. Her gimmick is that she's genetically superior. Only makes sense to remind the audience of that from time to time.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think that the problem with her doing the moonsault is that it "pops" the crowd instead of getting them to dislike her. So few women in WWE have a spot like it so it can be counterproductive to her being a heel. The corkscrew variant at Mania was unnecessary and screamed spot for the sake of a spot. I think whoever laid the match out is silly for planning that spot. I think she should be even more sparing with them than she has been. I mean it's a very minor complaint really. This is an indication of how good she is because we are literally asking her to stop doing a move that accentuates how talented she is. 

I mean where else do you see anybody going "damn they are too good they should tone it down a little."


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Count me in the minority who thinks she is sexy. She's the best female wrestler in the WWE by far and that includes NXT.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Count me in the minority who thinks she is sexy. She's the best female wrestler in the WWE by far and that includes NXT.


She's damn fine. And talented.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Count me in the minority who thinks she is sexy. She's the best female wrestler in the WWE by far and that includes NXT.


I think she's absolutely stunning. Her smile gets me every time I see it.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think that the problem with her doing the moonsault is that it "pops" the crowd instead of getting them to dislike her. So few women in WWE have a spot like it so it can be counterproductive to her being a heel. The corkscrew variant at Mania was unnecessary and screamed spot for the sake of a spot. I think whoever laid the match out is silly for planning that spot. I think she should be even more sparing with them than she has been. I mean it's a very minor complaint really. This is an indication of how good she is because we are literally asking her to stop doing a move that accentuates how talented she is.
> 
> I mean where else do you see anybody going "damn they are too good they should tone it down a little."


So you want her to be some generic heel that doesn't truly stand out?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think that the problem with her doing the moonsault is that it "pops" the crowd instead of getting them to dislike her. So few women in WWE have a spot like it so it can be counterproductive to her being a heel. The corkscrew variant at Mania was unnecessary and screamed spot for the sake of a spot. I think whoever laid the match out is silly for planning that spot. I think she should be even more sparing with them than she has been. I mean it's a very minor complaint really. This is an indication of how good she is because we are literally asking her to stop doing a move that accentuates how talented she is.
> 
> I mean where else do you see anybody going "damn they are too good they should tone it down a little."


I see that argument and at one time I felt the exact same way. AJ's current heel run has softened me on this some. I guess that today's product involves so much more athleticism when compared to the old days and I just don't see an issue with heels showing off some, too. Sparingly, though. Plus I genuinely believe that they will turn her face one day and an appreciation amongst the audience for her abilities will help that along.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> I see that argument and at one time I felt the exact same way. AJ's current heel run has softened me on this some. I guess that today's product involves so much more athleticism when compared to the old days and I just don't see an issue with heels showing off some, too. Sparingly, though. Plus I genuinely believe that they will turn her face one day and an appreciation amongst the audience for her abilities will help that along.


Ronda Rousey/Charlotte match needs to happen. But, I want a double turn match a la Stone Cold/Bret Hart Wrestlemania 13. 

That could potentially be Main Event material. Ronda Rousey could do for Women's Wrestling what she did for Women's MMA.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> So you want her to be some generic heel that doesn't truly stand out?


There is a difference between standing out and being counterproductive to her alignmnent. I never said don't do it, just never use it just for the sake of using it. At Mania it was just a sot that was there because they wanted to put a spot there. She has gotten so good with the way she uses her body language, that if she stays heel for another long period that the moonsault is an unneecessary spot unless the situation calls for it. Like Genetically Superior said if they turn her face it will have more of a positive effect because the pop it garners fits her alignment.

I won't liken Styles' work as a heel to hers because there is nothing heel about Styles her rarely generates heat he has a pure babyface moveset. Where as Charlotte actually garners heat,which makes er an infinitely better heel than 98% of the heels in WWE rght now.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There is a difference between standing out and being counterproductive to her alignmnent. I never said don't do it, just never use it just for the sake of using it. At Mania it was just a sot that was there because they wanted to put a spot there. She has gotten so good with the way she uses her body language, that if she stays heel for another long period that the moonsault is an unneecessary spot unless the situation calls for it. Like Genetically Superior said if they turn her face it will have more of a positive effect because the pop it garners fits her alignment.
> 
> I won't liken Styles' work as a heel to hers because there is nothing heel about Styles her rarely generates heat he has a pure babyface moveset. Where as Charlotte actually garners heat,which makes er an infinitely better heel than 98% of the heels in WWE rght now.


As someone else has pointed out she has only used the corkscrew moonsault like twice now at least on a televised show. 

Its expected at this point that she does at least some variation of a moonsault and lets face it her moonsault is probably the best in the business right now. Freaking flawless.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Ronda Rousey/Charlotte match needs to happen. But, I want a double turn match a la Stone Cold/Bret Hart Wrestlemania 13.
> 
> That could potentially be Main Event material. Ronda Rousey could do for Women's Wrestling what she did for Women's MMA.


It's my dream match. As long as Charlotte gets a win in there somewhere. Even it ends up 1-1 or I could even live with 2-1 as the exposure it would get her outside of the company could really help her. She's the only one on the roster that could even come lose to looking legit against Rousey with her size, build and abilities. Nia has the size but that's it. Becky has the abilities, but that's it. The rest would just look laughable out there against her. 

I'd also love to see her face Stephanie in what would probably be Stephanie's last match, but she'd have to prove that she could get over a face before that could really work. Or they could take a gamble and try to use Steph to facilitate a face turn. That's down the road a bit though. Right now I'm just hoping she goes to SD and gets to have a program with both Becky and Mickie.


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

xyzz said:


> *You people are &£%@&% spewing shit over here. Heel or face, you are supposed to be the best.* Stop over-analysing & do something better. Saying someone should underperform is the most transgenderous thing to say. A heel means, you are a villain, that's all. The Rock as a heel in 98 & early 99 got pops all the time. People loved him as a heel. A good Heel/villain will have fans. Ric flair is another example, although I have not seen ric flair stuff except a couple of promos I watched recently on YouTube.
> 
> A good heel will be loved by a mature viewer. You people saying, a heel must be hated & underperform shows how %#£[email protected] you are. If you are bad (that is not good enough/ not putting great content/ underperform) then you shouldn't be in the company. The viewers are there only to see great stuff/content from both heels & faces.
> 
> *The only difference between a heel & a face is, a heel says villainous stuff on mic/promos.*


Well the Rock was pretty close to turining(because of the fans) face in 1998, but they did "swerve" with he and Foley at Survivor Series and by June or July of 1999 he was a Babyface. He's also a case of somebody who had a character that was accessible in either alignment. He is a special case much like Flair, Piper, and Savage in that regard.

There maybe three examples of heels/faces that blurred the lines between the two alignments prior to the Attitude Era Savage, Piper, Flair. They had to go through large periods of time where they were hated by most fans as heels. Being a heel is an art form that is lost these days because people like yourself believe that it's just about what people say and that it is okay to just throw it away when it comes to the matches. Guys like Jerry Lawler, Rick Rude, Ted DiBiase, Fred Blassie were heels for the majority of their careers and they not only said things that could incite disdain the did things whether it be their gesticulations, the way the would cheat in a ring the way they would treat the audience and the babyfaces like garbage. It was and is supposed to be a direct opposite to what you want a Babyface to be. The heel needs to make you want to see them lose. That is the job. Of course they are going to have fans, but purposely going out to impress the crowd is counterproductive to that job.

Taking the moonsault out of her moveset(which is not what anyone suggested) isn't underperforming it's finding other ways to perform and to create the intended atmosphere. She can use the moonsault as last ditch leave it all out there moment occasionally, or she can do it with the express purpose of showing how much better she is than the other girls, but you have to sell it as such, which would entail either hints of desperation or an aura of arrogance. She is already excellent at using her body language so it would be a minor to change to add in either of the performance aspects to create the desired effect. It(nor any other spot) should never be used just for the sake of doing it. I think one of the best ways to handle her moonsault would be for her to miss it more often, like Kurt Angle. It would give her the arrogant side of the character to even be going for it, she does a beautiful moonsault so it will always look impressive and it would give people a reason to cheer and enhance the babyface she is working with because it would and could be used as a momemtum changing moment within the match.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Genetically Superior said:


> It's my dream match. As long as Charlotte gets a win in there somewhere. Even it ends up 1-1 or I could even live with 2-1 as the exposure it would get her outside of the company could really help her. She's the only one on the roster that could even come lose to looking legit against Rousey with her size, build and abilities. Nia has the size but that's it. Becky has the abilities, but that's it. The rest would just look laughable out there against her.


I never liked Rousey and actually was happy with her losses but damn just imagine having her still undefeated with more fame against Charlotte at Wrestlemania. Thats the only scenario I can see them main eventing the show. It can be still huge and gain huge coverage but the question of what might have been is just enormous.


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

xyzz said:


> That's exactly what a heel is.
> 
> 
> This is horseshit. Your suggestion that, since she is a heel she should avoid moonsaults & miss the target when she does, is laughable. Whatever I want to say further is already mentioned in my last post.


you just said that earlier that the only difference between faces and heels was promo work yet when I say that their is more to being a heel than promos you agree with it. Make up your mind. You can't leave the character part in the locker room when you go and have a match. It has to carry on through everything you do or it doesn't work. 

Never said avoid just make sense when doing it. Add in the character side when she does the moonsault is an easy solution. Missing more often just makes sense from a storytelling standpoint. It can be used in so many ways. Wrestling is all a performance you have to use things in ways that actually make sense. Her missing it more often is just a storytelling device, much like everything that goes on within a wrestling match.

The onus isn't even on her it's about match layout. I personally have always been of the belief that it is more important to make what the performers do matter as opposed to be flashy for the sake of it.

Like I said earlier it's a small almost insignificant complaint. She is the best and most well rounded woman on the roster by a large margin. 

I guess I shouldn't hope for the old style heel to make a comeback in WWE because if as a company they don't care what sound a crowd makes then why should I.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

xyzz said:


> *You people are &£%@&% spewing shit over here. Heel or face, you are supposed to be the best.* Stop over-analysing & do something better. Saying someone should underperform is the most transgenderous thing to say. A heel means, you are a villain, that's all. The Rock as a heel in 98 & early 99 got pops all the time. People loved him as a heel. A good Heel/villain will have fans. Ric flair is another example, although I have not seen ric flair stuff except a couple of promos I watched recently on YouTube.
> 
> A good heel will be loved by a mature viewer. You people saying, a heel must be hated & underperform shows how %#£[email protected] you are. If you are bad (that is not good enough/ not putting great content/ underperform) then you shouldn't be in the company. The viewers are there only to see great stuff/content from both heels & faces.
> 
> *The only difference between a heel & a face is, a heel says villainous stuff on mic/promos.*


Actually a good heel get's booed


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

xyzz said:


> Coming to the main point (your opinion), that she should avoid moonsault because she's a heel. Laughable. Whatever i want to say further is already mentioned in my post (post #121).
> 
> For the last time, A heel acts like a villain. That's all. Thats the only difference between heel & face. A good talent heel does not underperforming in any way. If he is the best, he should be the best. He is the best, but a villain. Example: Rock 98 & early 99.[/B] *A viewer must feel like, 'wow, what a talent' if the talent is the best, even if he is a heel.
> Nobody is watching wwe to see useless talent. If they wanted performers who sucks at everything, they would have selected you. Your opinion that, she should suck in the ring, so that she is booed or disliked,.... Lol. What an @#£%#@ you are.
> ...


*
What does sucking have to do with her not doing babyface moves? Cmon now dude.

She can still be the best worker on the roster and not do it.
I don't even think she should stop doing it, I brought up the point because she's outshining the babyfaces. People are praising her (myself included) a little too much now.

I guess you know when someone is good at their job when the biggest negative I can think of is that she looks too impressive vs the people she's supposed to put over.*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The parallels between Charlotte's current booking and Ric's from the 80's is very clear to me. They both have the title reigns. They both lose when it doesn't count and almost always win when it does. Ric's 80's heel work is still the best in wrestling history while still being viewed as far and away above his peers when it came to in ring work. Just as Charlotte is really pulling away from her peers right before our eyes. Ric was always booed when he needed to be, but if he needed that crowd to flip for him he could easily accomplish that in a matter of minutes. Even as the heel when WCW would try to move on to someone else as the face of the company the audience would want Ric back. That went on for a fucking decade. A decade. Let that sink in when you think about how FOTC are treated usually after only a few years. He had their respect and watching Charlotte gain that same type of respect has been awesome. That's the next step for her character. It will happen. Mark my words.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> The parallels between Charlotte's current booking and Ric's from the 80's is very clear to me. They both have the title reigns. They both lose when it doesn't count and almost always win when it does. Ric's 80's heel work is still the best in wrestling history while still being viewed as far and away above his peers when it came to in ring work. Just as Charlotte is really pulling away from her peers right before our eyes. Ric was always booed when he needed to be, but if he needed that crowd to flip for him he could easily accomplish that in a matter of minutes. Even as the heel when WCW would try to move on to someone else as the face of the company the audience would want Ric back. That went on for a fucking decade. A decade. Let that sink in when you think about how FOTC are treated usually after only a few years. He had their respect and watching Charlotte gain that same type of respect has been awesome. That's the next step for her character. It will happen. Mark my words.


Beautifully put. 

Total shame that not enough heels are going down that road these days. 

Charlotte is a beast in that department.

I don't understand how that guy thinks that giving her a little less shine(sometimes) will somehow make her a bad worker.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

charlotte getting pinned like a hot sleeping babe, yo


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849757684706443268

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849751426750402561


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

xyzz said:


> See post #121 before reading this.
> 
> 
> I totally understand what you guys are saying and I am completely refuting it.
> ...


Why comment on something that you have zero frame of reference for in the first place?


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

xyzz said:


> You truly don't get a thing. I have watched The Rock's stuff live 2000 when i was young. Lat year, i watched all raws from aug/sep 97 to june 99. In almost all of my posts, i use Rock as reference & he's the best reference in wwe. I even made several threads on him.


I was asking in regards to current in ring ability. If you currently don't watch the matches you have no reference point for which we were speaking.

Again the Rock isn't a comparison point for anybody, because nobody is going to be able to do what the Rock did ever again. He was never really a babyface post corporation even post nation, he was still the exact same cocky prick type character as before just people liked him. His actions were never traditionally babyface in that sense. That type of situation doesn't work for everybody. In fact historically it has worked for very few people; Flair, Piper, Rock and to a lesser extent Randy Savage. You couldn't take Stone Cold from 1998-early 2001 and make him a heel and have it work, they tried. Some characters/performers aren't able to bridge that gap. There is also no point in forcing that type of situation either. With Charlotte they need her to be as disliked as possible with the current situation because the women's divisions (whichever she ends up in after the shake up) will need a top level heel because most of the female heels aren't established enough at this point to be in that position.


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

xyzz said:


> I don't need to watch her matches, to reply to a person, who says, Charlotte should avoid moonsaults & miss targets when she does it because she is dominating baby faces and she shouldn't dominate...........,
> I have already replied to your opinion in my previous posts.
> 
> Another thing, Because she is the best & also the best heel/villain, not only she should brutally dominate faces, she should also cause terror in the entire division by forming a heel faction of 3 members (when there are enough people in the division for a faction to be feasible). I already made a thread on this
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2133201-heel-faction-charlotte-summer-another-after-mania.html


They couldn't make stables work when it was all one roster. What the hell good is adding more women to divisions when they already fail to make good use out of the small group they have on each show. They aren't going to add 6 or eight more girls to each division and all of the sudden make better use out of what would now be 12-14 women on each show when they haven't proven that they can maximize 6.

As for Charlotte or any body for that matter being presented as dominant and I mean truly dominant, you need look no further than NXT and it's current women's division to see how bad an idea it is. Asuka has bulldozed her way through everybody and now everyone except her is essentially a joke. If you fail to present people properly then you end up with divisions and situations where nobody gives a damn about it. You can't do make everything a forgone conclusion.


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm not going to explain why there needs to be a better balance again.

Nobody is questioning Charlotte's talent. It's been clear for ages that she's the cream of the crop.

I'm purely talking about presenting her in a way that is not just beneficial to her, but to the division as a whole.

BTW to all in here

Good to see some discussion going on.

If anybody does social media grabs(pics) 

I've been told Charlotte has some goodies sometimes post them up in here.

I'm not good at paying attention to posting pics as evidenced by me neglecting this thread for months on end.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

This thread is devolving into tl;dr nonsense. More Charlotte pics, please.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> This thread is devolving into tl;dr nonsense. More Charlotte pics, please.


Couldn't agree more. Even though I enjoy a free exchange of ideas as well, It's probably best that this doesn't devolve into the mess that some other appreciation threads have.

Here's a few pics I grabbed from a fansite.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

My two fav ladies in wrestling right now.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

few more pics


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

A feud with Mickie was one of the major selling points for Charlotte going to SD for me. There's still a great feud she can have with Becky, though. Now I'm hoping that Asuka shows up and Charlotte is the first to beat her.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> A feud with Mickie was one of the major selling points for Charlotte going to SD for me. There's still a great feud she can have with Becky, though. Now I'm hoping that Asuka shows up and Charlotte is the first to beat her.


I was looking forward to Charlotte vs Mickie as well. 

They did Charlotte vs Becky before the split and it wasn't that good. Since then they have done nothing to advance Becky or present her as a credible opponent for someone like Charlotte to face.

Asuka sucks and she occupies the same space as Charlotte as a dominant wrestler. It's a pointless feud IMO. At least as things currently stand.

Someone on NXT needs to beat Asuka before she gets called up.

Charlotte going to SD is only for the sake of credibility because they never let Becky or Becky couldn't fully legitimize the division. Now Charlotte has to.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I was looking forward to Charlotte vs Mickie as well.
> 
> They did Charlotte vs Becky before the split and it wasn't that good. Since then they have done nothing to advance Becky or present her as a credible opponent for someone like Charlotte to face.
> 
> ...


I don't think that Charlotte and Becky will have any issues putting on a better program than their first one. Charlotte was just starting withnher heel character and still had Ric with her. Both have made improvements. 

Asuka brings instant in Ring credibility to the table. I don't think she will bring that invincible booking with her to the MR. There has to be something in this for Charlotte. Right now as it stands all there is feuds she's already done. Could be Emner coming up. Don't know, but I think that first win over Asuka would make the switch worth it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> I don't think that Charlotte and Becky will have any issues putting on a better program than their first one. Charlotte was just starting withnher heel character and still had Ric with her. Both have made improvements.
> 
> Asuka brings instant in Ring credibility to the table. I don't think she will bring that invincible booking with her to the MR. There has to be something in this for Charlotte. Right now as it stands all there is feuds she's already done. Could be Emner coming up. Don't know, but I think that first win over Asuka would make the switch worth it.


I'm not saying that Becky and Charlotte won't do a better job than last time. I just find it hard to buy into Becky with how they have presented over her entire main roster run.

I don't like Asuka one bit so there may be a bias on my part there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

She's got her work cut out for her. Outside of Becky that's not a strong division at all. I really was hoping for Emma and ended up with Tamina.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


>


Absolute goddess.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Blue suits her









I'm really not expecting her to win it next week. They are screaming that the jobber squad is going to make sure that she doesn't. If so that's going to be one weird heel/face dynamic if they go that route. It's basically going to be 5 on 1 with the top heel being the 1.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> Blue suits her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She might win.

Think about it, if Alexa wins at Payback, they might have Charlotte win on smackdown *JUST* to say that she was the first to hold both.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Either we get 50-50 booking next week and no one benefits or Naomi losses to Charlotte twice in as many weeks thus looking like a shitty champion and no one benefits. Great job WWE.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Strategize said:


> She might win.
> 
> Think about it, if Alexa wins at Payback, they might have Charlotte win on smackdown *JUST* to say that she was the first to hold both.


It's like you said yesterday. This company hates doing the obvious even when it makes the most sense. That's what's leading me to my line of thinking that she may not win it next week. Becky's absence is telling that she is going to win it though. Thank god they didn't lump Becky in with the jobber crew. Hopefully they are leading up to a moment where Charlotte wins it and then Becky comes out.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The story feels weird. They are booking Charlotte in a babyface scenario where she's clearly outnumbered 3 to 1 and is facing the champ next week. 

Becky is noticibly absent in an episode that featured all active female competitors on Smackdown in some capacity.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I really don't care about seeing Becky vs Charlotte immediately. Charlotte can give some of the other girls a small rub before she and Becky feud. Plus they were bland as hell the last time they feuded. 


How the hell can she be a heel and be on the wrong side of a 3 against 1 type moment. That's just stupid. It's literally the same crappy story they tried with Alexa heading into WrestleMania. SD couldn't book themselves out of a paper bag at this point.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Charlotte/Becky is a big women's feud on Smackdown. It would be dumb to do it this early. The only thing I could think of is they want to or are planning to turn Charlotte babyface down the road.

There really isn't any clarity right now in the division.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SD will likely blow their wad on it immediately and have burned it out by SummerSlam. I hope not though because despite how off putting I found their feud the last time(mostly due to Ric being around I think) it is still a big deal. They need to do some damage control with Becky's character in the meantime or it is just like every other feud where you are supposed to care about someone who has either been absent or under utilized and then randomly appears in the title picture.

They also need to build up some of the other girls behind them. It's a mess even beyond the ridiculous bizarro booking.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

http://www.sportingnews.com/wwe/news/charlotte-flair-wwe-smackdown-live-becky-lynch-natalya-wrestlemania-33/6csgvbdl4lys1e05me9kbzuax
I love how excited she is to be back on the road with Becky and Nattie. It sounds like she is really looking forward to topping her last feud with Becky and I can't wait.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


>


You are a much better curator for this thread than I am.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I wasn't really focused from bell to bell but did Charlotte just gave Naomi's best match in her career? Atleast most coherent and most 'match like' match. Great performance. She caries herself better than most men in the company. Looks like true star tbh.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'd love to see her show off her flexibility more in matches.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


>


she definitely rocks when not in WWE glam makeup


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856173428562440192


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Genetically Superior said:


>


*Okay, I don't usually give into these, but this one caught me off guard and started to make me sweat a little bit. I had to fan myself because I wasn't expecting a picture like this.

Oh goodness, I wouldn't mind washing my clothes on her abs. That's how good they are. <3*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Okay, I don't usually give into these, but this one caught me off guard and started to make me sweat a little bit. I had to fan myself because I wasn't expecting a picture like this.
> 
> Oh goodness, I wouldn't mind washing my clothes on her abs. That's how good they are. <3*


They are glorious. She also has this certain grin that she does in that pic that just melts me. 
Here's a few more to help with the sweating.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I just re-watched Flair's sendoff the night after Wrestlemania 24.

Charlotte looked so good with short hair.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Jericho-79 said:


> I just re-watched Flair's sendoff the night after Wrestlemania 24.
> 
> Charlotte looked so good with short hair.


I love this picture 













Charlotte in an Appetite For Destruction shirt is almost to much greatness for me to handle. 








Here she is talking about why that album cover means so much to her starting at 2:10


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Another main event, a second straight solid match with Naomi, and a fucking awesome powerbomb. Not a bad night for the Queen. To top that off Nattie , Tamina, and Carmella actually had a moment of relevance. I'm more excited about this than I thought I'd be. Glad they didn't do the obvious and have Becky come out. Pace it and make us wonder for a bit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

It's a bad decision to make her Charlotte a babyface. This whole thing reeks of a turn and it's unnecessary.

The match was solid tonight though.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'm gonna put this wild theory of mine out there. I think that Charlotte naming her chase "A Strive for Five" is an Easter egg telling us that they are going to parallel Starrcade 83. The PPV was named "A Flair For The Gold" in honor of Ric's chase. I am about 90% sure that Ric coined the phrase himself. 

Harley Race was threatened by Ric and wanted him taken out so he put a bounty on his head. Bob Orton and Dick Slater took Ric out. My long shot theory is that Becky has made some sort of deal with Tamina, Nattie, and Carmella to try and take Charlotte out. Convinced them that it will hurt Charlotte more than anything if she reconciles with Charlotte temporarily only to eventually reveal it was her all along. If this crazy theory plays out then it will be Becky that takes the title off Naomi after the other three have kayfabe put Charlotte out of action for a few weeks. That's when it would be revealed that she was behind it as payback for the past. Which will create the double turn. 

It's crazy....I know. I know there are gaping holes. I'm sure it won't happen, but wanted to type it anyways.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't want Charlotte my queen turn babyface....

Shes a heel and better on the mic as one..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'd roll in the mud with Charlotte any place and anytime.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this storyline. For once it's not all about her winning or defending a title. Nice to wonder what her and Becky are going to do next as opposed to just who's going to walk out with the title. Sje got a very solid reaction from the crowd. Actually better than I was expecting this early on. Can't wait to see how the reaction is when it's Charlotte coming out to help Becky. Still think Becky is turning. Don't mind being patient though.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

A little too much selling in my opinion. 

I understand they're trying to make the jobber team a credible threat, but Charlotte should've left been left standing after being knocked out the ring or something.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

There are nudes of Charlotte out.."..

Hope it doesn't hurt my queens career...


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

If they're only "innocent" nude pictures, who cares.

These are the times. She isn't the first, won't be the last.

I'm sure she'll be fine. 
@Genetically Superior: Really like the last picture you postet. Gorgeous.


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

tictac0987 said:


> There are nudes of Charlotte out.."..
> 
> Hope it doesn't hurt my queens career...


Even though I find Charlotte Flair to be attractive, I have no interest in seeing these photographs. If confirmed to be legitimate photographs of her, then it's a complete and total violation of privacy. I mentioned this in the Bliss thread but I'll do the same here since it's topical:

While I don't believe the emergence of such photographs should be the death knell to the talent depicted in them, I also would not blame the individuals who are investing time and money in that particular talent if they chose to take a few steps back and evaluate the situation more closely. I don't believe it's victim blaming to question the maturity of an individual who knowingly allows or facilitates the taking of erotic photographs of themselves when that individual also makes their living based upon public opinion. It's just an ass backwards, stupid thing to do and while I share in the outrage towards the hackers who violated the privacy of the person depicted in the photographs, if it was my company I would have to take pause and contemplate the maturity of the person depicted in the photographs before continuing to invest boffo dollars in them.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I hate everything.*


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I just feel really sad...


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Are the nudes pre- or post-op?


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

heel_turn said:


> Are the nudes pre- or post-op?


They're pre-op. These photos were more than likely not intended for anyone but herself. 

Also, by pre-op, I mean pre-boob job. Not pre-sex change. She's a naturally born female, if you're gonna try to go down that path... :trips


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

chemical said:


> They're pre-op. These photos were more than likely not intended for anyone but herself.
> 
> Also, by pre-op, I mean pre-boob job. Not pre-sex change. She's a naturally born female, if you're gonna try to go down that path... :trips


Dammit. You see right through me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

left titty sagging :mj2


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> left titty sagging :mj2


Shock and horror. She's a real human being.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Okay, let's try again, can we get a do-over?*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'm heartbroken. I'm not interested in seeing these pics since she didn't ok them being released. Honestly, having it happen to my fav has changed my perception a lot and I have no problem admitting that. She's struggled in the past with the thing that have been said about her on social media so I very much am worried for her and how she's going to cope with this. This isn't a situation of someone that is out living recklessly like Paige. Charlotte had used wrestling to completely turn her life around and works harder than anyone to keep getting better and it shows. Will this affect her career? Hard to say at this point, but sadly it might and I won't be able to hate the company for it if they pull back some support.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Twitter is savage! I am screaming at the comments Bahahahahah!

https://twitter.com/KevKaemz/status/860158284975812608


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

heel_turn said:


> Twitter is savage! I am screaming at the comments Bahahahahah!
> 
> https://twitter.com/KevKaemz/status/860158284975812608




Oh my [emoji23]??[emoji23]


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

Genetically Superior said:


> Will this affect her career? Hard to say at this point, but sadly it might and I won't be able to hate the company for it if they pull back some support.


If I were WWE I would not over-dramatize this, and I don't think they will.

Seth's *boner* was shown few weeks before he was allowed to cash in @WRESTLEMANIA.

They made jokes/references with Xavier Woods *on the air*.

They should always stand by their talent in these cases, emotionally as well as professionally. Maybe even legally.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'd deffo still do it with Flair*


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

chemical said:


> They're pre-op. These photos were more than likely not intended for anyone but herself.
> 
> Also, by pre-op, I mean pre-boob job. Not pre-sex change. She's a naturally born female, if you're gonna try to go down that path... :trips


They are very much POST-op, unless she had a second surgery to correct a couple things.


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

tictac0987 said:


> There are nudes of Charlotte out.."..
> 
> Hope it doesn't hurt my queens career...





IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I hate everything.*





Genetically Superior said:


> I'm heartbroken.


she doesn't know any of you exist.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

MSY81 said:


> If I were WWE I would not over-dramatize this, and I don't think they will.
> 
> Seth's *boner* was shown few weeks before he was allowed to cash in @WRESTLEMANIA.
> 
> ...


They've stuck by her through a lot when she was finding herself as a character and on the mic. I can only hope the same applies here. The timing is bad and I don't think that is by accident either. Whoever released these knew she's starting out on a new show and that if there was a time to derail her that it would be now.


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

Genetically Superior said:


> I'm heartbroken. I'm not interested in seeing these pics since she didn't ok them being released. Honestly, having it happen to my fav has changed my perception a lot and I have no problem admitting that. She's struggled in the past with the thing that have been said about her on social media so I very much am worried for her and how she's going to cope with this. This isn't a situation of someone that is out living recklessly like Paige. Charlotte had used wrestling to completely turn her life around and works harder than anyone to keep getting better and it shows. Will this affect her career? Hard to say at this point, but sadly it might and I won't be able to hate the company for it if they pull back some support.


She's an adult and therefore is going to have to own it for awhile. The one aspect regarding all these leaking of photographs and hacking into smartphones of entertainers that I don't understand is the lack of accountability on the part of the entertainer. Is that a millennial thing? It seems that in almost every case I've seen involving leaked erotic photographs the reaction on the part of the entertainer is pure indignation which I understand completely. However, a much more mature and refreshing reaction would be indignation tempered by accountability. The reason is because quite frankly playing the victim is a very easy role for one to adopt. Actually accepting accountability for your role in the fate that was handed down to you...that's tough, but it's also the first step in not allowing the situation to define you going forward.

The other thing that baffles me is that so many of the entertainers targeted in these leaks are of the generation that grew up with their noses attached to a computer screen and a cell phone glued to their palms. Yet it seems to be the "old grandpas" who are more aware of the consequences of leaving a digital footprint then the millennials are! Yeah young people of all generations will do stupid things from time to time but it strikes me as strange that the very thing that defines the lives of millennials (technology) seems to be the thing that many of them have the toughest time grasping.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

CharlieTJunior said:


> The other thing that baffles me is that so many of the entertainers targeted in these leaks are of the generation that grew up with their noses attached to a computer screen and a cell phone glued to their palms. Yet it seems to be the "old grandpas" who are more aware of the consequences of leaving a digital footprint then the millennials are! Yeah young people of all generations will do stupid things from time to time but it strikes me as strange that the very thing that defines the lives of millennials (technology) seems to be the thing that many of them have the toughest time grasping.


Just because you grew up with Technology doesn't mean you know anything about it, the majority of people in this generation that have grown up with all this shit know basic stuff to get there everyday use out of the things and their knowledge stops there. As far as the leaks happening, everyone should of learned after the first wave of celebs came out a few years back, but because people are ignorant and think oh it won't happen to me, we still have shit like this happening. Anything that connects to the internet is not safe and easily compromised by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

CharlieTJunior said:


> She's an adult and therefore is going to have to own it for awhile. The one aspect regarding all these leaking of photographs and hacking into smartphones of entertainers that I don't understand is the lack of accountability on the part of the entertainer. Is that a millennial thing? It seems that in almost every case I've seen involving leaked erotic photographs the reaction on the part of the entertainer is pure indignation which I understand completely. However, a much more mature and refreshing reaction would be indignation tempered by accountability. The reason is because quite frankly playing the victim is a very easy role for one to adopt. Actually accepting accountability for your role in the fate that was handed down to you...that's tough, but it's also the first step in not allowing the situation to define you going forward.
> 
> The other thing that baffles me is that so many of the entertainers targeted in these leaks are of the generation that grew up with their noses attached to a computer screen and a cell phone glued to their palms. Yet it seems to be the "old grandpas" who are more aware of the consequences of leaving a digital footprint then the millennials are! Yeah young people of all generations will do stupid things from time to time but it strikes me as strange that the very thing that defines the lives of millennials (technology) seems to be the thing that many of them have the toughest time grasping.


I don't disagree with the very well put points you are making here. In fact, my last line about not being able to hate the company was me agreeing with you. She's in a very high position in the company and with that comes 
responsibility. They've invested a lot into her and she's always delivered and made it worth it, but this isn't a good look and I very much wish that she had taken more precautions. Especially after what happened with Paige. I don't think that this will hurt her too bad as she's just too good at what she does, but I do feel it will be something that the company weighs in on when they ask themselves if she will continue to be at the forefront. I hope they blow it off, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*




My thoughts on the matter...*


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well her official reaction is was getting pissed

its better than the "ho hum never say anything" reactions people usually put out


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

Genetically Superior said:


> I don't disagree with the very well put points you are making here. In fact, my last line about not being able to hate the company was me agreeing with you. She's in a very high position in the company and with that comes
> responsibility. They've invested a lot into her and she's always delivered and made it worth it, but this isn't a good look and I very much wish that she had taken more precautions. Especially after what happened with Paige. I don't think that this will hurt her too bad as she's just too good at what she does, but I do feel it will be something that the company weighs in on when they ask themselves if she will continue to be at the forefront. I hope they blow it off, but I'm not optimistic.


For a purely sports entertainment perspective, one reasonable way of looking at this situation is that Charlotte Flair may have just inadvertently saved Paige's job. Even though the nuances of each woman's circumstance is different, they are also far too similar to be painted with entirely different brushstrokes in today's litigious society. Essentially what I'm saying is they might not be able to fire Paige now since it's a safe bet they are going to retain Charlotte Flair in spite of these leaks.

You are correct however in your assertion that this couldn't have come at a worse time for Charlotte and again it relates back to Paige. The Paige leaks have gotten so much negative press since they hit the web, that WWE might choose to regard any similar behavior proactively. They fell into an incredible streak of good fortune with the Paige situation in that the talent in question was injured and therefore not a part of their current on-screen programming, so they really did not need to address it and could just give it a wide berth. There was even the possibility that they would be able to dispose of that talent under the table without much fanfare given that they could've released her without ever putting her back on television. This situation is obviously far different because they are dealing with one of two women on the roster who is essentially the face of their entire women's division. Essentially they might not have the luxury of giving this situation as wide of a berth as they did the situation they faced with Paige just due to the fact that the mitigating circumstances here could prove far more volatile for WWE.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

CharlieTJunior said:


> For a purely sports entertainment perspective, one reasonable way of looking at this situation is that Charlotte Flair may have just inadvertently saved Paige's job. Even though the nuances of each woman's circumstance is different, they are also far too similar to be painted with entirely different brushstrokes in today's litigious society. Essentially what I'm saying is they might not be able to fire Paige now since it's a safe bet they are going to retain Charlotte Flair in spite of these leaks.
> 
> You are correct however in your assertion that this couldn't have come at a worse time for Charlotte and again it relates back to Paige. The Paige leaks have gotten so much negative press since they hit the web, that WWE might choose to regard any similar behavior proactively. They fell into an incredible streak of good fortune with the Paige situation in that the talent in question was injured and therefore not a part of their current on-screen programming, so they really did not need to address it and could just give it a wide berth. There was even the possibility that they would be able to dispose of that talent under the table without much fanfare given that they could've released her without ever putting her back on television. This situation is obviously far different because they are dealing with one of two women on the roster who is essentially the face of their entire women's division. Essentially they might not have the luxury of giving this situation as wide of a berth as they did the situation they faced with Paige just due to the fact that the mitigating circumstances here could prove far more volatile for WWE.


The circumstances also differ very much in that Charlotte has been a model employee while Paige has been the very opposite since hooking up with ADR. I really hope that is taken into consideration and while I haven't and am not going to look at the pics from what I understand the pics of Charlotte are far from being sexual in nature. It sounds like they are nothing more than just her using pictures to monitor her body progress. Which isn't out of the ordinary for highly trained female athletes. What we had with Paige was straight up poronography. There is a huge difference and I hope the company takes that into consideration 

What's really going to be tricky is her current face turn. There are some very unfavorable reactions to these pics. Mostly ignorants individuals that have watched way too much porn and have become desensitized to what an actual average female looks like, but that's on them. Whatever. It will be interesting to see how the crowd reacts. She's not going to be getting high fives like Xavier Woods did. Then again, with the right speech, if they decided to let her publicly address it it could be just what she needs for a face turn. Hard to say. Wrestling fans are like no other fanbase.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> The circumstances also differ very much in that Charlotte has been a model employee while Paige has been the very opposite since hooking up with ADR. I really hope that is taken into consideration and while I haven't and am not going to look at the pics from what I understand the pics of Charlotte are far from being sexual in nature. It sounds like they are nothing more than just her using pictures to monitor her body progress. Which isn't out of the ordinary for highly trained female athletes. What we had with Paige was straight up poronography. There is a huge difference and I hope the company takes that into consideration
> 
> What's really going to be tricky is her current face turn. There are some very unfavorable reactions to these pics. Mostly ignorants individuals that have watched way too much porn and have become desensitized to what an actual average female looks like, but that's on them. Whatever. It will be interesting to see how the crowd reacts. She's not going to be getting high fives like Xavier Woods did. Then again, with the right speech, if they decided to let her publicly address it it could be just what she needs for a face turn. Hard to say. Wrestling fans are like no other fanbase.


I hope our Queen is able to overcome Naomi and win the smackdown title.....

Im sure Charlotte will overcome this whole nude picture scandal...she is genetically superior to all woman on the roster..


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

CharlieTJunior said:


> For a purely sports entertainment perspective, one reasonable way of looking at this situation is that Charlotte Flair may have just inadvertently saved Paige's job.


Nah, its actually the opposite.

WWE could have looked bad for releasing Paige because people would assume its because of the leaks and cry sexism and unfair treatment from WWE.

Now with Charlottes leak, they can fire Paige freely and no one can say its because they are sexist or doing it because of the leaks because they wont punish Charlotte. Its gives them a get out of jail free card to fire Paige, not that they really needed one to begin with since she has given them a whole lot of ammo.


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

Genetically Superior said:


> The circumstances also differ very much in that Charlotte has been a model employee while Paige has been the very opposite since hooking up with ADR. I really hope that is taken into consideration and while I haven't and am not going to look at the pics from what I understand the pics of Charlotte are far from being sexual in nature. It sounds like they are nothing more than just her using pictures to monitor her body progress. Which isn't out of the ordinary for highly trained female athletes. What we had with Paige was straight up poronography. There is a huge difference and I hope the company takes that into consideration
> 
> What's really going to be tricky is her current face turn. There are some very unfavorable reactions to these pics. Mostly ignorants individuals that have watched way too much porn and have become desensitized to what an actual average female looks like, but that's on them. Whatever. It will be interesting to see how the crowd reacts. She's not going to be getting high fives like Xavier Woods did. Then again, with the right speech, if they decided to let her publicly address it it could be just what she needs for a face turn. Hard to say. Wrestling fans are like no other fanbase.


As I mentioned I think this entire situation benefits Paige moreso than anyone else. I think Paige's career as a WWE superstar is pretty much fertilizer at this point but this latest development is probably going to ensure that her situation is handled in a more discreet manner internally. Essentially what I'm trying to say is that WWE probably doesn't want to put themselves in a situation where their actions can be deemed retaliatory against one talent while passive against another since both situations involve erotic photographs. Which is why I personally believe that in light of these recent developments, WWE will honor Paige's contract to the letter although I doubt they will ever bring her back on television.

I'm not all that worried about fan reaction to be quite honest. WWE has ways of altering fan reactions on their live television broadcasts and obviously since they have one hundred percent control over all their television can project a situation as being whatever they want that situation to be on their broadcasts. Therefore unless a major sponsor or charity they work with takes issue with Charlotte Flair being featured prominently on their broadcasts or WWE decides to make an example out of her, I think she could conceivably continue down the same path she's been on career and storyline wise going forward. To be quite honest with you, unless someone with a great deal of stroke demands it to be so (won't happen), I doubt this matter is even addressed on WWE programming in that they will give the situation a wide berth on the air due large in part to how they market themselves these days (PG rating etc). How they deal with it behind the scenes is anyone's guess though.


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

Sweggeh said:


> Nah, its actually the opposite.
> 
> WWE could have looked bad for releasing Paige because people would assume its because of the leaks and cry sexism and unfair treatment from WWE.
> 
> Now with Charlottes leak, they can fire Paige freely and no one can say its because they are sexist or doing it because of the leaks because they wont punish Charlotte. Its gives them a get out of jail free card to fire Paige, not that they really needed one to begin with since she has given them a whole lot of ammo.


I'm sorry but I don't understand your logic. To begin with we don't know if there are any stipulations or provisos in WWE contracts regarding this type of conduct. I'd say it's a safe assumption that there are but to be fair we don't know. As you mentioned Paige has given WWE ample ammunition to terminate her contract but the situation actually becomes much more convoluted now that they have two cases involving erotica rather than just one as I would surmise that a company of WWE's stature would not want to put themselves in a situation legally where they are seen treating one talent involved with erotica with one brushstroke while handling a situation involving the next in an entirely different light. That is a very slippery slope to put yourself in from a legal standpoint as it potentially gives the respondent in this case Paige a leg to stand on if there was a legal case that was to come of this matter between herself and WWE. This is essentially why I feel that neither woman will be terminated and that their situations will be dealt with in the most discreet manner possible in that WWE does not want to draw this situation out any further where it garners unnecessary public attention or can become fodder for litigation down the road.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

After looking at her pics I must say it is *AMAZING* what those WWE make-up artists can do with these women. Just amazing.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Genetically Superior said:


> I don't disagree with the very well put points you are making here. In fact, my last line about not being able to hate the company was me agreeing with you. She's in a very high position in the company and with that comes
> responsibility. They've invested a lot into her and she's always delivered and made it worth it, but this isn't a good look and I very much wish that she had taken more precautions. Especially after what happened with Paige. I don't think that this will hurt her too bad as she's just too good at what she does, but I do feel it will be something that the company weighs in on when they ask themselves if she will continue to be at the forefront. I hope they blow it off, but I'm not optimistic.


*Xavier was flat out in porn and when the New Day debut on SDL, they're pretty much going to be the top team on SDL. So there's some hope...or...Power of Positivity.*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Honestly, as a fan I don't even really care. 

It's not even fucking close to as bad or as big as what happened to Paige.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't think she'll have much of a change, or at least I hope not. Plus, I hope she is doing okay. These leaks can mess with people.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And what happened to her ass? Did she lose it when she took her tights off after the match?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its no different than Rollins dick pic. Who cares, calm down people.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've seen people worrying that Charlotte will be buried or something which is just silly. Nothing will happen to her career. Rollins won the world title less than two months after his little scandal and that one was much more sexual in nature. 

Regardless, it's hard not to feel bad for her. She's undoubtedly going through a lot of emotional pain.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Honestly, as a fan I don't even really care.
> 
> It's not even fucking close to as bad or as big as what happened to Paige.


Like it.

I may be even a bigger fan than yesterday. 

It's called sympathy.

Seems to be a rare commodity nowadays.


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

High praise from Gail Kim for queen Charlotte. It's a match I would love to see
https://m.sportskeeda.com/wwe/wwe-news-gail-kim-on-the-controversy-with-stephanie-mcmahon-charlotte-flair-being-a-dream-opponent-and-possible-wwe-return


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*And what do you know! The pictures end up not mattering and they just keep on trucking like nothing happened. That's the best way to approach it. March on, my queen.*


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

still not convinced Charlotte is a 'she'


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't think there was any question that they would just continue on as usual. It's smart to do anyway. Why would they punish her for someone stealing her stuff.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> still not convinced Charlotte is a 'she'


Well, son, grow up, keep paying attention in sex education class and don't be afraid to ask your mom or dad about "things" - and eventually you too will decode the wonders of nature!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

MSY81 said:


> Well, son, grow up, keep paying attention in sex education class and don't be afraid to ask your mom or dad about "things" - and eventually you too will decode the wonders of nature!


Nature Boy?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

xyzz said:


> First of all, those pics are 'nothing pics' People are exaggerating here.
> 
> Second, she deserves this. There is no place for stupids on earth.
> 
> ...


Doesnt matter if you delete it or not. When this stuff gets on the cloud, its there forever. Im sure Charlotte deleted those pics a long time ago, but in the end it made no difference.

Anyway, WWE made the right choice. No reason at all she should be punished.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Some GIFs i made.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RKO361 said:


> Some GIFs i made.


nice work man

I love her she is a goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Flair Flop *I have the perfect avatar to go with your new name :sashahi*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Flair Flop *I have the perfect avatar to go with your new name :sashahi*


I love it. I'm going to represent Ric for a few days and will use it soon. Thanks.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

xyzz said:


> First of all, those pics are 'nothing pics' People are exaggerating here.
> 
> *Second, she deserves this. There is no place for stupids on earth. *
> 
> ...


So she's stupid and deserves to what exactly, die?

She seems to be quite succesful despite her being stupid though.

You're right about one thing, they're nothing pics.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Here's a nice interview with Strong Fitness Magazine 
https://www.strongfitnessmag.com/motivation/athletes/raw-power/

It's sort of sad to read why she felt motivated to get to where she was so skinny in NXT, but awesome to read that she said fuck the ignorant haters and decided to be comfortable with who she worked so hard and for so long to be. The right way.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Flair Flop said:


> Here's a nice interview with Strong Fitness Magazine
> https://www.strongfitnessmag.com/motivation/athletes/raw-power/
> 
> It's sort of sad to read why she felt motivated to get to where she was so skinny in NXT, but awesome to read that she said fuck the ignorant haters and decided to be comfortable with who she worked so hard and for so long to be. The right way.


Its great that she's comfortable in her own skin. There's no need for her to try and be a stick figure.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*This is Charlotte I guess actually validating why Jim Ross said she's the female Hulk Hogan.






Look at her being the family-friendly babyface, she actually has it in her. roud*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *This is Charlotte I guess actually validating why Jim Ross said she's the female Hulk Hogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what so many people underestimate about her if they haven't seen her like this or listened to her interviews. She is a lot more likable than she's given credit for. She gets so much shit about the nepotism, but she wasn't even going to be a wrestler despite being born with the keys to the kingdom. She could have signed up on her 18th birthday and been a 20 time champ by now. Instead she did her own thing, went to college and was in a completely different business. When you hear her tell the story about Reid and how that is what motivated her to give it a try you see a different girl than what her heel persona portrays onscreen. She's said many times that growing up she knew Ric was a big deal, but really had no clue just how big of a deal.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Flair Flop said:


> This is what so many people underestimate about her if they haven't seen her like this or listened to her interviews. She is a lot more likable than she's given credit for. She gets so much shit about the nepotism, but she wasn't even going to be a wrestler despite being born with the keys to the kingdom. She could have signed up on her 18th birthday and been a 20 time champ by now. Instead she did her own thing, went to college and was in a completely different business. When you hear her tell the story about Reid and how that is what motivated her to give it a try you see a different girl than what her heel persona portrays onscreen. She's said many times that growing up she knew Ric was a big deal, but really had no clue just how big of a deal.


*I know right? I can't believe people are gonna give her crap and say she can't play a babyface. Look at that little girl. Bayley isn't the only one who can do this, Charlotte is showing she can flex and hold up a kid on each arm while posing on a friggen cereal box. She has the capabilities to do it if the company wants her to be that persona.*


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

You guys are totally right.

Plus, what many don't realise, she has a degree in public relations.

How does this NOT make you an ideal figure head for your (women's) division and company?!

But why should internet haters know all of that, they don't even bother to check these things out.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

It thrills me to have my two favs on the same brand now. It's even more cool to see them having fun with each other


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

The Charlotte/AJ Styles mini feud/banter on social media is comedy gold.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866805921183404036


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

I submit that with each passing week that Charlotte Flair stays mired under the guise of this ridiculous program she currently finds herself in...any momentum she has built for herself up to this point is being sliced up like a pimento loaf. *Hold the dijon mustard please*.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RKO361 said:


>


I don't get why people say she is unattractive. She is beautiful and the glam isn't even her best look.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Came across this cool fanart.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NICE TITS


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Wooooooooooooooooo! Absolutely stunning


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

These 2 together. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

RKO361 said:


>


Nice legs.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Dolorian said:


>


Love the one on the top right. 

This has always been my fav of her and Ric when she was younger


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Amazing post! Thanks for those. Wooooo!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Flair Flop *I have the perfect avatar to go with your new name :sashahi*


Done. I can't let Ric have all the Flair Flop love


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a nitwit, but I think Charlotte's robe attire has gotten too flashy since the start of the year.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Interesting look.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I had no idea that she has been filming her first movie. 
https://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-news-charlotte-flair-films-for-psych-movie-rollins-tweets-breezango/


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

RKO361 said:


>


She can check my heart rate anytime.:wink2:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Flair Flop said:


> I had no idea that she has been filming her first movie.
> https://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-news-charlotte-flair-films-for-psych-movie-rollins-tweets-breezango/


That's awesome. 

Just read that movie is going to air this December on the USA Network.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

RKO361 said:


>


This one here is my favorite!!! 

Love them braids sooo much!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That smile and giggle at the end. 0


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

RKO361 said:


> That smile and giggle at the end. 0


I love that she goes in with the mentality of wanting to steal the show.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I love when she has her hair straightened.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Nice little interview with our queen
http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/charlotte-flair-readies-for-her-money-in-the-bank-moment-w488294

She's just so humble and so willing to talk about what she sees as her weaknesses and how much she hates the idea of ever becoming complacent. Also really cool how she makes it a point to put over all the women in her division every chance she gets.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I could stare into Charlotte's belly button for a while.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really cool fanart...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Those green robes make her look like The Mandarin!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876602128856473601


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Flair Flop said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876602128856473601


I love kayfabe tweets.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876447940117753856
Charlotte retweeted this. It's one of the most amazing stories I have ever read and have no issue admitting that it brought a tear to my eye. It hit me in two places. One, I lost someone very important to me to pancreatic cancer and two the way this man described how it felt to watch her for the first time being a lifelong fan of Ric.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Never cared or adored a female wrestler since AJ Lee but Charlotte (and Becky) have changed that. I just enjoy her talent and presence so much!


----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)

My new wallpaper


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

haven't seen SD yet - what was there with a medical evaluation of Charlotte's neck or something?

:frown2:


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Owning the peasants... 









And showing them that whatever they can do....








She can do it better.




MSY81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> haven't seen SD yet - what was there with a medical evaluation of Charlotte's neck or something?
> 
> :frown2:


Pretty sure it was just kayfabe trying to sell the effects of the match. Shane also mentioned Nattie's shoulder. I haven't read anything that indicates she's really injured.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Flair Flop said:


> Owning the peasants...


How unfortunate someone left their trash in the ring.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Flair Shot said:


> How unfortunate someone left their trash in the ring.


The Charlotte and Becky double team was glorious. It didn't bother me at all that it could be taken as heelish. I think that the story they are telling here is that Carmella broke an unspoken rule even if it's not technically in the rule book and they were punishing her for it. The best part was how Ellsworth didn't have the balls to come face to face with Charlotte while Carmella was in there writhing in pain.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

I agree, if anything it makes them Babyfaces with some edge. And those are very rare these days. 
Now if only they could have gotten their hands on Ellsworth. Or as Charlotte called him, a toad.


New webseries is starting tomorrow. First episode will feature none other than, Charlotte!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877556890217005056


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Flair Flop said:


> Owning the peasants...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*I am personally glad that they didn't strip Charlotte off her Flair attitude. That is what happens when you try to one up and cheat the queen in a important eventful pay per view woman's money in the bank ladder match.*_


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I am personally glad that they didn't strip Charlotte off her Flair attitude. That is what happens when you try to one up and cheat the queen in a important eventful pay per view woman's money in the bank ladder match.*_


My favorite part was when they were pretty much circling their prey before attacking. It felt completely justified. Not only did Carmella completely disrespect women's wrestling, but she came out and bragged that she was proud of it. Only way the segment could have been even better is if Ellsworth was in the Figure 8 while Carmella was innthe Dis Arm Her


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

How on earth has this photo not been posted in this hread yet!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Flair Shot said:


> How on earth has this photo not been posted in this hread yet!


I really hope that at Survivor Series time we get a blue version of that shirt cut the exact same way.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


> How on earth has this photo not been posted in this hread yet!


Looking amazing! I just had to quote it so we all got to see it again lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878644014781579264
"Can we throw this poster out now?" :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'm now fully convinced that Tamina is intentionally fucking spots up when she's matched against Charotte. I was willing to give the benefit of the doubt with the two botched sells on the spears in the first MITB match. Tonight was just embarrassing to watch when they were in the ring together. I'd be pissed too if my re introduction was made to be a joke like hers was to make Charlotte's arrival better, but that's not on Charlotte. Anyways. She didn't even get one really good spot tonight. If they are going to water her down so that she doesn't outshine these other women that can't wrestle it is probably time I take a break.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

So it seems Charlotte is getting a pointless filler feud with Nattie next...











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879877441745022976


----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Charlotte on the E&C’s Pod of Awesomeness.

https://art19.com/shows/ecs-pod-of-awesomeness/episodes/ed405f38-3ed0-49eb-bbd1-9b06ea2fbc6f


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This is hilarious 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880875455167037441


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

I'm still amazed at how humble she still is and not having an ego as you can hear during the interview with E&C. Others could learn from that. Actually the complete opposite from her queen persona.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Flair Shot said:


> I'm still amazed at how humble she still is and not having an ego at all as heard in the interview with E&C. Others could learn from that. Actually the complete opposite from her queen persona.


I'm going to watch it a little later today. She's usually really good in these type of interviews where she's just being Ashley. I'm not sure if my you've seen this one or not, but I really enjoyed it. There were a few awkward moments as one of the interviewers doesn't know shit about her or wrestling, but I learned a good bit about her.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Flair Flop said:


> I'm going to watch it a little later today. She's usually really good in these type of interviews where she's just being Ashley. I'm not sure if my you've seen this one or not, but I really enjoyed it. There were a few awkward moments as one of the interviewers doesn't know shit about her or wrestling, but I learned a good bit about her.


I tried to watch that one a few times but i just can't finish it. That bald dude that knows nothing about wrestling just makes it unbearable to sit through.

Thanks though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah, apparently they are pitching to be the new "Edge & Christian" TT...

Will they perhaps become the first ever Women's Tag Team Champs in the (near) future? 

I know she said it jokingly on the podcast, but still, who knows? - if WWE gets serious with a Women's show or a stacked Women's division after the tournament, I can see that possibility.

Or maybe I'm just daydreaming. Back to work.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I was thinking about this the other day, Another big money match for Charlotte I wana see (besides vs Becky), is vs Nikki Bella

I feel like Charlotte has grown a lot as a performer both in the mic, as a character and on the mic since the last time these two fought and they could give us an excellent match this time around


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Charlotte was in the dark match before tonights Smackdown..


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Flair Shot said:


> Charlotte was in the dark match before tonights Smackdown..


Well, at least that means I can go to bed earlier tonight. I think this will mark the first time since her debut that she didn't make tv. When she left Raw the next week she said it would be her first week off tv and she has been on every SD so far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

The leg Queen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

GIFs Mega Dump. I'll try and update more frequently from now on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)

This photo must be in this thread:wink2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Charlotte in her natural state is the best looking version.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Flair Shot said:


> Charlotte in her natural state is the best looking version.


Dude, no.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

So now what? They clearly have no idea on what to do with her any more.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

They need a heel to be champion in order to make the most out her face run. I imagine post SummerSlam she will be in the mix against Carmella(I assume Carmella is going to cash in at SummerSlam.) I'm okay with people getting shuffled out in an attempt to keep things fresh. I mean on Raw the women's division was all about Charlotte for over a year.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It's sad how much SmackDown has devalued Charlotte. She should have been the catalyst to make the division important, instead Charlotte is less important than she's ever been.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

'tis exceptionally sad what they're doing with Charlotte at the minute. She's taking a lot of losses and now has no meaningful direction going into the 2nd biggest PPV of the year. Being pinned by Tamina, tapping out clean to Becky, which, while pleasantly surprising for Becky fans, shows that they obviously have no real care for long term planning or storytelling, and now essentially losing clean to Natalya in the closing stages of that 5 way...

Very sad times. I know you can't expect someone to dominate at the top consistently, but there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason behind this whole thing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> 'tis exceptionally sad what they're doing with Charlotte at the minute. She's taking a lot of losses and now has no meaningful direction going into the 2nd biggest PPV of the year. Being pinned by Tamina, tapping out clean to Becky, which, while pleasantly surprising for Becky fans, shows that they obviously have no real care for long term planning or storytelling, and now essentially losing clean to Natalya in the closing stages of that 5 way...
> 
> Very sad times. I know you can't expect someone to dominate at the top consistently, but there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason behind this whole thing.


Its really poor handling of her. Its not even making those who beat her look good, its all just making Charlotte look unimportant. Even Beckys win did nothing for Becky really because it was just a random, pointless match that's quickly forgotten. WWE excel at wasting talents and wasting star power.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its really poor handling of her. Its not even making those who beat her look good, its all just making Charlotte look unimportant. Even Beckys win did nothing for Becky really because it was just a random, pointless match that's quickly forgotten. WWE excel at wasting talents and wasting star power.


I erroneously believed that moving Charlotte over was their way of elevating the other women to her level. Nah, they are just bringing her down to their level. She's dangerously close to just being another woman on this pretty weak roster. My interest is pretty much gone. Haven't watched SD the last two weeks. I did catch last nights match and wished I hadn't wasted my time. I don't think this is me being bitter that my fav isn't the champion. I was fine with that, but her not even having a part in SS will be the final nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Flair Flop said:


> I erroneously believed that moving Charlotte over was their way of elevating the other women to her level. Nah, they are just bringing her down to their level. She's dangerously close to just being another woman on this pretty weak roster. My interest is pretty much gone. Haven't watched SD the last two weeks. I did catch last nights match and wished I hadn't wasted my time. I don't think this is me being bitter that my fav isn't the champion. I was fine with that, but her not even having a part in SS will be the final nail in the coffin for me.


Understandable, I've said it before many times but Charlotte going to SDL should have been the catalyst for making the division better. Instead they've dragged her down to the divisions level and are rendering her unimportant. Such a waste.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I just don't understand how you can manage to fucking not know how to book Charlotte Flair on Smackdown Live. I mean are you fucking kidding me? This woman she be in the main event along with Becky Lynch, not stuck in the mid carder position. Charlotte is a woman that is easy to manage and not mismanage. Hell, she was one of the most important keys in the Raw division for almost a year during the Brand Draft. Now on Smackdown Live, they threw everything out of the house and do the opposite. Now she is losing to Lana and Natalya in number one contender matches and Money In The Bank Ladder Matches to boot. Charlotte should be the focal point of the SDL Women's division and it is big shame to see one of my favorites being a second or third fettle to talents that can't wrestle and can't even talk on the mic. Ugh!! Get it right Road Dogg!! *​


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I love doom and gloom.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

I can understand you guys' frustration about The Queen's momentary booking.

But, I personally think she will be more than fine mid-term.

It can't always be sunshine, and, keeping SD's booking/presentation as a whole in mind, I also think Charlotte's not in a worse position than all other A-talent (people like AJ, Nak, Becky, Zayn...).

Also, they try to build sympathy for her now, with losing efforts and interviews like the one linked above. But that's a process, not an immediate quickfix. Let's see how this will play out.

I am still convinced that Charlotte will come out a) on top again and b) become a real women's superstar.

On a side note, I don't think Becky & Charlotte won't have something to do at SS, and I also don't think they will be in the pre-show. Let's see what they have planned for SD tonight.

Cheers


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

Flair Flop said:


> I erroneously believed that moving Charlotte over was their way of elevating the other women to her level. Nah, they are just bringing her down to their level. *She's dangerously close to just being another woman on this pretty weak roster*. My interest is pretty much gone. Haven't watched SD the last two weeks. I did catch last nights match and wished I hadn't wasted my time. I don't think this is me being bitter that my fav isn't the champion. I was fine with that, but her not even having a part in SS will be the final nail in the coffin for me.


That's because this is what they are doing. Smackdown have a " roster over person " philosophy. 

This is what happened with Becky Lynch & Nikki Bella or even why their tag team division constantly have new champions. They can't make up their mind on who is at the top, it always gotta be a place for everybody. People can complain about Charlotte vs Sasha Banks ( and god know I did, I hated this feud to death ) but it made Charlotte into a star. 

ALL Smackdown was to do was give her victories, have her injure, humiliate people, show them who the queen is and build a epic confrontation against Becky Lynch for Summerslam. You have the match quality, the chemistry, the background story, the star power. It's all there yet they can't do that because it is the land of opportunity and they gotta push everyone

Smackdown managed to kill THE star that Raw created in one year by giving her the worst kind of reaction anyone could've to a wrestler... Meh !


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Florat said:


> That's because this is what they are doing. Smackdown have a " roster over person " philosophy.
> 
> This is what happened with Becky Lynch & Nikki Bella or even why their tag team division constantly have new champions. They can't make up their mind on who is at the top, it always gotta be a place for everybody. People can complain about Charlotte vs Sasha Banks ( and god know I did, I hated this feud to death ) but it made Charlotte into a star.
> 
> ...


They consistently have these potentially big Womens matches staring them in the face on SDL, but they ignore them. Becky as Champ vs. Nikki Bella at WM would have been a big womens match, instead we got a "everyone gets on the show" 5 minute nothing match. And now instead of Becky vs. Charlotte, or even Charlotte v Naomi its Naomi v Nattie...


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> They consistently have these potentially big Womens matches staring them in the face on SDL, but they ignore them. Becky as Champ vs. Nikki Bella at WM would have been a big womens match, instead we got a "everyone gets on the show" 5 minute nothing match. And now instead of Becky vs. Charlotte, or even Charlotte v Naomi its Naomi v Nattie...


They don't ignore them, they destroy them. Becky Lynch vs Charlotte already happened, it wasn't enough to destroy the momentum Charlotte had coming in, they also had to throw away that match on Live TV... 

Heck, they even destroyed their rivalry. It was one of the best and most genuine stories. Becky the fighter against Charlotte the cheater, the loyal friend vs the one who hit her in the back. They could've builded it even more, maybe have Becky Lynch stating this is her yard and she won't allow Charlotte to do her tricks or the opposite, Becky Lynch is frustrated because she feels she is coming back in her past. The thing is, they had a perfect story with fans already into it and they ruined, it can never go back to what it was. Charlotte can't betray her and the crowd likes Becky too much

I mean, if you want to talk about potential matches, you could just talk about Mickie James vs Becky Lynch that was wasted too but not as much as Mickie James when her against Charlotte would've been awesome instead of having her do whatever on Raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is really baffling what they have done with Charlotte on SD. This Road Dogg peasant truly has no clue. It is why nothing on SD every feels important, everybody has to be on the same level all the time.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> It is really baffling what they have done with Charlotte on SD. This Road Dogg peasant truly has no clue. It is why nothing on SD every feels important, everybody has to be on the same level all the time.


You would think with how she was presented the first 3 weeks on Smackdown that they knew what they were doing. And then that storyline with the Welcoming Committee had to begin. Idiots.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Florat said:


> They don't ignore them, they destroy them. Becky Lynch vs Charlotte already happened, it wasn't enough to destroy the momentum Charlotte had coming in, they also had to throw away that match on Live TV...
> 
> Heck, they even destroyed their rivalry. It was one of the best and most genuine stories. Becky the fighter against Charlotte the cheater, the loyal friend vs the one who hit her in the back. They could've builded it even more, maybe have Becky Lynch stating this is her yard and she won't allow Charlotte to do her tricks or the opposite, Becky Lynch is frustrated because she feels she is coming back in her past. The thing is, they had a perfect story with fans already into it and they ruined, it can never go back to what it was. Charlotte can't betray her and the crowd likes Becky too much
> 
> I mean, if you want to talk about potential matches, you could just talk about Mickie James vs Becky Lynch that was wasted too but not as much as Mickie James when her against Charlotte would've been awesome instead of having her do whatever on Raw


Totally. Becky beating Charlotte on a random SDL is one of the most baffling booking decisions ever. All that history and all the story between them and Beckys big win is in a meaningless, nothing match. They've sabotaged that feud big time.


----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Atleast the tag match against Lana/Tamina got out of the way fast this week and she looked dominant. So that was already an improvement.


----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MDevitto said:


>


The queen relaxing. Gotta love it


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

If any woman has the ability to main event a major PPV, it's Charlotte. She has everything her father does and some imo. Ric worked in an era with freedom on the mic and I bet you Charlotte would kill it if given the freedom to.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

WHERE IS IT?


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

GreatestOfAllTime said:


> WHERE IS IT?


LOL. On a related note, is it just me or has Charlotte looked more physically attractive as of late than she has in the past?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jay55 said:


> LOL. On a related note, is it just me or has Charlotte looked more physically attractive as of late than she has in the past?


It's just you. She's been a fox from the get. Nice to see people come around on it though.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's just you. She's been a fox from the get. Nice to see people come around on it though.


I'll accept that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jay55 said:


> I'll accept that.


I mean I haven't noticed any substantial uptick in her appearance as like I said I have thought her to be attractive from the start, but if you have seen it then that is awesome.


----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


>


Damn! How great did the Queen look last night?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Be sure to follow Charlotte on Instagram y'all. She said she'll be going live way more often.*
BXjTAThgCoM


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/874695-charlotte-flair-on-if-ric-flairs-reputation-is-a-burden-or-an-asset-pressure-to-follow-in-his-footsteps-her-character-vs-her-real-personality

I love how she points out here what should be so obvious, but somehow isn't to many of her detractors. She's a 5'10" blonde with an athletic background. We all know and she makes it clear that she also knows too that her last name helped her, but let's not kid ourselves. If she showed up for a tryout not having her last name she wouldn't have had a damn bit of an issue getting a shot.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

This image is so cool. Hopefully we see the entire photoshoot.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901860174549397504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901860824523960320


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte looks really pretty in that golfing video. I hope she's holding up well since Ric's hospitalization.

With that said, I hear she's been booked as a geek on SD. I had high expectations for Naomi/Charlotte or Becky/Charlotte. Charlotte without the Flair luster just isn't right. She should never be just another person in the division.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*It's really sad to see that she is not even in the main events on Smackdown Live and it is just earking me big time. I hate on how much hard work she put in while she was on Raw and treated more serious over their than on Smackdown Live, man fuck Road Dogg. *_


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Jet flyin'


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Greatness


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*She's just having fun, Maggle*
BY8gkytAy_Y


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Makes no sense that they're not using her on TV at all.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can't wait for this one to be on xvideos :curry2*


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Flair Shot said:


>


That is a great pic of her. Might avi that when I change my name again.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

This is one hell of a team.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

:faint:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)

:becky2


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I adore her outfit here


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

:bow


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## MDevitto (Aug 14, 2013)

I think we need more Charlotte here:becky2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

@MDevitto @DecEmber Moon @merRIH chRIHstmas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Flair Shot said:


> Spoiler: image


God, what an attractive woman.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Lariat From Hell said:


> God, what an attractive woman.





Flair Shot said:


>


She is stunning.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

Flair Shot said:


>


DAAAAAAMN O____O
I always thought that Charlotte was very pretty (and she acts like a woman, not a 13-year old girl like Banks and Bayley), but that's just incredible.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Flair Shot said:


>


This woman is just gorgeous. Just keeps getting hotter.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

From which photo session is this? A WWE official or..?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Flair Shot said:


>


Charlotte I said so underrated, she has a beautiful smile and a sexy body, oh she's glorious, wooooo


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Her birthday is today I think .


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Flair Shot said:


>


Good god, she looks amazing. Not shocking but worth mentioning.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


>


I may be late in saying it, but DAMN!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She looks fine here too....


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's some pics of the upcoming match at wmania, I just paid £19.95 to see Charlotte v askua , the rest is a bonus.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She looks cool as can be doing this and I'm watching the rerun now and I've never seen her look as hot my god does she look good.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Theuk said:


> She looks cool as can be doing this and I'm watching the rerun now and I've never seen her look as hot my god does she look good.


She flipped your world upside down. :lmao


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Flair Shot said:


> She flipped your world upside down. :lmao


Jeeeezzzzzz I've never she her look so good my body went to shock lol I'm doing jumping jacks can't believe she's beat askua , anyone who had a bet on Charlotte would have made a lot of money, not no one expected this and if they said they did there talking bollocks
Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

YESSSSS Charlotte beat the streak , I'm over the moon doing jumping jacks lol [MENTION=99927]@FlairShot.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She looks stunning in that pict @Flair Shot, she just keeps getting better in every way.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's some pics from the match


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


>


Sweet lord :banderas

I've had the hots for her since I first saw her on Takeover years ago and I still do.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


>


Sexy AF!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

From WWE.com best Mania photos gallery...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice legs, great body, lush smile = a stunning Charlotte.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Raw 25 Confronting Alexa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Her ESPN Body pictures are out, can't say I'm into muscular women though


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

She has a bad case of Man Ass. No mi gusta.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm a mark for the queen. But where's da booty?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Queen Charlotte Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

With Charlotte before ESPY's last night


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*All must bow down to the beautiful and perfect Queen Charlotte*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/EnchantedFalseBanteng.webm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Damn! The Queen looking amazing here


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

She's a star, the logical choice to face Honda at Mania


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Roundtable interview with Charlotte, Nikki Bella and Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

asukasbiggestfan said:


> I hope she dies and goes to hell!!!!


Wooooooooo!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/UnlawfulAmusedJackal-mobile.mp4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Charlotte's Ring Gear Cleavage Part 1


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Charlotte's Ring Gear Cleavage Part 2


----------



## topanga (Aug 17, 2018)

every time i see her, 
her boobs are big and better.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## topanga (Aug 17, 2018)

she had a breast reduction?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone else notice the mole on her face has been removed?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

njcam said:


> Anyone else notice the mole on her face has been removed?


Maybe her doctor was worried about it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kuj5c7


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kuj5og


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kujkce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Something's definitely changed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FlairSD123022 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share FlairSD123022 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 146743


I know people rag on her looks a lot but seriously I think she's pretty fucking foxy and always have


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CharlotteRaw041921 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share CharlotteRaw041921 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@MonkasaurusRex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @MonkasaurusRex





SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Charlotte looking absolutely stellar here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FlairSD010623 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share FlairSD010623 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flair2SD010623 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Flair2SD010623 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@MonkasaurusRex


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @MonkasaurusRex
> 
> View attachment 148465


Noice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flair3SD010623 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Flair3SD010623 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## joshuaswain33 (11 mo ago)




----------



## joshuaswain33 (11 mo ago)




----------



## joshuaswain33 (11 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte Flair GIF by TheInstantClassic | Gfycat


Watch and share Charlotte Flair GIFs by TheInstantClassic on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@MonkasaurusRex


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 149070
> 
> @MonkasaurusRex


I'm always down for some Charlotte. Good looking out.

I could be wrong but I think I started this here thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm always down for some Charlotte. Good looking out.
> 
> I could be wrong but I think I started this here thread


You did so I don't need to @ you then.









I had no idea.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> You did so I don't need to @ you then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like too many notifications so I don't actively follow any threads so please continue to @ me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@MonkasaurusRex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@MonkasaurusRex


----------

